# IP-Adressen im Internet



## Xelf (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr,

habe eine Übungsaufgabe, komme leider nicht weiter.
Könnte mir jemand helfen? Mit Erklärung wäre toll, damit ich es auch verstehe.

Welche der folgenden IP Adressen sind im Internet zur logischen Adressierung von Netzwerkkarten       NICHT        möglich?
127.0.4.5
192.4.5.115
192.168.5.5
192.4.5.0
192.4.5.255
190.4.0.0
10.56.56.3
25.4.0.5

VG


----------



## Navy (16. Juni 2010)

Xelf hat gesagt.:


> 192.4.5.0
> 190.4.0.0


Das sind jeweils die ID eines Netzes



> 192.4.5.255


und das (edit: könnte) ist eine Broadcast-Adresse (sein)

In allen 3 Fällen ist das keine valide Host-IP.


----------



## michaelwengert (16. Juni 2010)

127.0.4.5
10.56.56.3
reserviert für interne Netze und locale Netze
http://www.easy-network.de/subnetting.html


----------



## Navy (18. Juni 2010)

Diese Adressen sind logisch dennoch möglich. Es gibt keine technische Hürde, diese als Host-adressen zu nutzen.


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Juni 2010)

Außer das sie im Internet nicht geroutet werden.


----------



## zerix (21. Juni 2010)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Das sind jeweils die ID eines Netzes
> 
> 
> und das (edit: könnte) ist eine Broadcast-Adresse (sein)
> ...



Das kommt eigentlich ganz auf auf die Subnet-Mask an. Alle 3 könnten Host-Adresse sein, zumindest im privaten Bereich.

Gruß

Sascha


----------

